# uk parking fight back



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
saw this sign at Alnwick in Northumberland when visiting there recently and a big thanks to the local council for providing safe large parking in the centre of town  . just goes to show what can be achieved with a little for thought . There was 3 vans parked when we stopped and price was very reasonable, cant remember price having a senior moment  

cheers all 
Tramp


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't think I'm getting at you Tramp - 'cos I ain't!  

But I wonder if those fortunate enough to have used that facility bothered to write or ring the local council to say "Thanks"?

People are quick enough to write and complain about the barriers (and so they should!!!) but an even better way to get things improved is to be just as keen to praise where it is due, *not forgetting to mention how much was spent in the locality during the visit.*

Council workers are only human (or so I'm told  ) and they obviously chat among themselves - so why not give them something positive to spread around.

Just a thought!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Definitely Dave; I did the same to Baden Baden in Germany thanking them for the provision of free MH spaces in the town.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've just sent tham an e-mail thanking them . . how about sending one too ?
http://www.alnwick.gov.uk/Pages/Contactus.aspx


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

So have I Vic, and I included a link to this thread.

It can only help to spread the word!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

great minds think alike, I have sent email plus a link.

cabby


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*alnwick*

Hi folks just sent them an e.mail to i hope this is the start of a trend JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jaks said:


> Hi folks just sent them an e.mail to i hope this is the start of a trend JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


If they take heart from our encouragement and talk to their colleagues in nearby towns, it just might happen JAKS.  

Porcine aerobatics are probably more likely, but if we don't try we certainly won't make a difference! 8O 

Any more emails been sent? :? 

_Just got a "Read reply" to mine. No return message, but probably wouldn't expect one - too time consuming._


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

yes,
we did pass on the thanks to the local car park patrol chap. a very nice bloke he was too, he was the one that told us where they were. price for parking was £1.50 for 2 hours or £2 for all day.

mrs tramp


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulatory email sent.


Incidentally, the sign says, for large motorhomes only, so, if I get there, and theres already a motorhome parked up, I shall expect due deference to size and room being made available.






:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We spent 2 months this summer in the north of England and Scotland. Its a different world up there isn't it? Lots of free or cheap parking, good, quiet roads and polite motorists. 

Now all they have to do is solve the 'midge problem'!


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Top marks. Thank you email sent to council web site today.

One small step - hope a few more councils follow.

David........................(Spindrifter)


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

spindrifter said:


> Top marks. Thank you email sent to council web site today.
> 
> One small step - hope a few more councils follow.
> 
> David........................(Spindrifter)


Powis County Council in Wales have an excellent policy of allowing Motorhome to park overnight for one night in seven.

I emailed and thanked them after I'd stayed on the car park in the centre of Machynlleth.

Free upto 3500kgs
£4.00 over 3500kgs


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I hope you guys are putting details of these parking places into the campsite database???????


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Bury St Edmunds (Suffolk) provide dedicated motorhome parking bays in it's town centre Ram Meadow car park


----------

